# Night Stand Project



## BowtoEd (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm making night stands. The wood is mainly pine although I did get a poplar board for the front of the drawer. The surfaces will be plywood and the structural parts are made out of boards called "furring strips", which are extremely cheap at HD. I had to pick through the entire pile to find boards that weren't warped and missing huge chunks. The HD employees kept looking at me as if I were high.









These are the parts I cut tonight. They are all made of furring strip and will require a good amount of planing and sanding before assembly. I intend on drilling pocket holes for screws, dry-assembling them, and then re-assembling using Liquid Nails as an adhesive. Once finished, I will give it a layer or two of BLO. The wife wants to paint them white and "distress" them. By that I mean she wants to sand/abrade them on the corners and other areas until the wood shows again, making them seem worn.









These are the vertical pieces (the night stand legs). Some are dark and some are the yellow-pine color. I am not sure if it is still pine or a different kind of wood. I don't intend to carve them or do much with them beside plane their faces smooth. I might taper the bottom of the legs a bit but I don't plan on carving them into intricate shapes. Each of these measure about 19" by 1-1/2" square.









These are the horizontal pieces. There will be two that go between each leg. They measure about 3/4" by 1-1/2" by 15". They will be supported by corner braces and will hold up the shelf and tabletop. I will try to attach them to the end pieces by pocket holes.









These are corner braces. I cut them with 45-degree angles to fit against the horizontal pieces. They measure about 6" and are cut from the same stock as the horizontal pieces. They will help support the shelves which I intend to attach with pegs and glue. I have done this before on an end table and it seems to have good results.

I regret that I don't have a concept drawing of the finished piece. I can upload more pictures when I make more progress, and I am making two of these. Tomorrow I have to cut more 45-degree angles on the corner braces and do some plane work. I intend on putting effort into making these strong tables. I like all of my furniture to be strong enough to support me standing on it.

Questions?
Ed


----------



## BowtoEd (Jan 17, 2012)

*Progress!!*

Today I drilled some pocket holes and made some "hurdles".









I attached the cross-pieces to the legs today. I screwed them in with #6, 1 inch screws. After I had that done, I disassembled them and applied Liquid Nails glue and put them back together. They are leaning against the wall for the glue to cure. When they are done I will attach more cross-pieces and make four hurdles into two night stand frames.

I'll talk about the cross-pieces for a minute. The bottom pieces are going to hold a shelf that will be about 18" square. I will, of course, cut out notches to accommodate the legs. Under the top cross-pieces will be a drawer. I can attach pieces of ply-wood to become the drawer housing and them figure out how to build the drawer. I will end up using a piece of poplar for the drawer front.

On top of the top cross-pieces will be the table top. It will be a rounded-over piece of plywood, about 18" square. The whole thing will be painted white and "distressed" by my wife. By that I mean she will sand or wear the stands in places so they look aged or antique.

Ed


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

In for updates. A few nightstands are are in my (not quite so near) future. Good luck with the build.


----------



## BowtoEd (Jan 17, 2012)

*Finally, progress!!*

After a long stretch of time, I've been able to add more progress on my night stands. Today I cut the drawer box parts, the table tops, and many other pieces. I think most of what I have to do is cutting and gluing. The hardest part I think will be making the drawer parts fit into the drawer boxes.























Ed


----------

